# For Sale: (2) Skidoo Alpine II's Industrial Snowmobiles



## snotrans

1992 and 1989 Skidoo Alpine II's Snowmobiles, twin tracks, single skis, electric start, two speeds forward and reverse, good tracks, engines have compression, good for parts or restoration, they need cosmetics and TLC, price: $1000 for pair, FOB Weiser, ID  83672.  Contact Bill: 208-549-2501


----------



## snotrans

SOLD


----------



## swixb

I have one exactly like the orange one for sale in Denver...
Brian
swixb@comcast.net


----------



## swixb

trying to attach a pic...


----------



## swixb

sold the Alpine to a nice guy in Canada....he rebuilds them...so if you are in the market reply to this and he will likely respond.


----------



## fittdog8848

I am in the market.  Looking for a running sled.


----------



## vthighland

I'd also be interested.

Mark


----------



## AdkSnowcat

This one sounded pretty good:

http://utica.craigslist.org/sno/4246828025.html

He restored it eight years ago.  Engine rebuild, new tracks, etc.  Has only used it one hundred miles since then.  Asking $2000.



I was interested but I think I will go for a Skandic.


----------

